# Question/Opinions on Pendulum Sights



## mandi (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi all - I'm thinking about getting this sight for my DH for his Christmas present this year. Was curious about opinions on it - good, bad, not worth it, sights that might be better


Well, I guess I don't have enough posts to link to the URl, but it's the "Pendulum Super Max" sight on savage archery.com



Thanks!!!
Mandi


----------



## Terry Williams (Dec 20, 2000)

I use this one.


http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...en=netcon&cm_cat=AOL&cm_pla=N/A&cm_ite=netcon


----------



## mrbreeze (Aug 13, 2008)

I use this one...only slightly different than Terry's. Trophy Rideg makes some nice gear:

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_54281____SearchResults


----------



## mandi (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks guys! I'll show these to him and see what one he wants.


----------



## kerby1 (Oct 17, 2006)

I used the older Keller pendulum, but upgraded, in my opinion, to a Trophy Ridge model which I liked. They worked very well. I did however, switch back to a normal sight. 

The main reason being that I use only one pin out to 30 yards based on the speed of my bow and set up with my regular sight. What I did was messed around enough that my pin is about two inches high at 20 yards and about 2 inches low at 30 yards. I then have a 40 and 50 yard pins, although, I don't shoot well enough to take a 50 yard shot, and would only take a 40 in the wide open, quartering away, just my assessment of my ability. 

The positives of a pendulum is that they are one less thing to think about in your tree, the negative is that I don't think they are quite as accurate, but very good. 

So in the end, I just feel like I gain a couple of extra pins and even with a normal sight I am pretty much point and click with my first pin, just as you would be with a pendulum, and I feel I am slightly more accurate.


----------



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

kerby1 said:


> I used the older Keller pendulum, but upgraded, in my opinion, to a Trophy Ridge model which I liked. They worked very well. I did however, switch back to a normal sight.
> 
> The main reason being that I use only one pin out to 30 yards based on the speed of my bow and set up with my regular sight. What I did was messed around enough that my pin is about two inches high at 20 yards and about 2 inches low at 30 yards. I then have a 40 and 50 yard pins, although, I don't shoot well enough to take a 50 yard shot, and would only take a 40 in the wide open, quartering away, just my assessment of my ability.
> 
> ...


I used to hunt with several guys (many years ago) who swore by the original Keller sights. They shot very well with them. When I shot a compound, I never saw the need to use one, but that was just me. This concept has more to do with form while shooting from an elevated position.
Dan


----------



## Joshinu (Mar 2, 2006)

I switched last season to a pendulum sight. I love it. Troph Ridge shoots out to 30 yards from a tree with my bow in pendulum mode. It also has a fast adjustable sight if hunting on the ground. All you do is sight your bow in at 25 yards on the ground and your pendulum mode is set! Hope this helps. Good luck!!


----------



## mrbreeze (Aug 13, 2008)

I used a Keller for many years before I went to the Trophy Ridge. The Keller is a great sight, but the sighte window I've always found it to be too small. I'm surprised that they didn't make it bigger over time, especially since they were about the only game in town. Now, a bunch of companies make them, and they all have bigger windows than Keller.


----------



## Sell (Jan 24, 2002)

I picked up a Bradbow dotinator a week or so ago and love it. One dot in the middle of a glass lens. Simple quiet and very accurate out to 30yds. with my Liberty. Hope to try it out Wednesday.


----------



## mandi (Sep 24, 2007)

Well, we decided to go get him a new sight, and he did go with the pendulum, but he also decided to get a new bow to go along with it. 

He now shoots a Mathews Drenalum (probably spelled that wrong). With a pendulum sight.

Thanks for the responses.


----------

